# Auswahlfeld



## sturdy (20. Mai 2005)

weiss jemand wie ich so ein auswahlfeld erstellen kann ? Heisst das nicht Checkbox oder so . 
Also ich meine grade für den Status des Films : Ausgeliehen , Verleihbar oder so wo man eben eine Sache auswählen kann. 
und wie lege ich das an   

In Html is das ja ein Dropdown feld


----------



## Sky (20. Mai 2005)

```
JComboBox box = new JComboBox();
```


----------



## sturdy (20. Mai 2005)

danke


----------

